# Jetfighter On Kermit Strap - Mach, Look Away!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

New strap, arrived today but, as it has been usual, I couldn't take a few shots with day light... frog grain and it sin't as green as it seems on some photos. Just an experiment and a curiosity really as I think it draws away too much attention from the watch head:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and while I'm at it, what can you tell me about this "easy replacement" system?










It's the first one I've owned but I've seen it on top range Hirsh straps. Seems dangerous to me as I'm thinking it's not that hard for that little pin to be pulled back while you are moving your wrist this and that way...


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> . Seems dangerous to me as I'm thinking it's not that hard for that little pin to be pulled back while you are moving your wrist this and that way...


If you look down and your watch has fallen off it clearly doesn't work

:shocking:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

stradacab said:


> If you look down and your watch has fallen off it clearly doesn't work
> 
> :shocking:


  

Not willing to find out that way... If I decide to keep it on this strap, it's going to be on conventional spring-bars.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I think you're right takes too much away from the face. For me plain black or white stitching. Then there's always the NATO option :angel_not:

Kev


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> New strap, arrived today ... frog grain.


Where from, Renato ? I have a Froggie watch (or two) that need something like that. :drool:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think the strap looks right, but that is a cracking looking watch mate, nice one :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KevG said:


> I think you're right takes too much away from the face. For me plain black or white stitching. Then there's always the NATO option :angel_not:


I agree with you! It was something I had to try though... and NO, there's no NATO option!!!



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Where from, Renato ? I have a Froggie watch (or two) that need something like that. :drool:


I'mm PM you... they have some pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> > For me plain black or white stitching.
> ...


Renato. I think I may have just the right strap for your Jetfighter (already)  - a TSS Watchworx Navigator:



















They also came with a brushed finish Inox buckle, which mine has. I bought it to fit on this Yema N81X26 'Flieger' 7A38:










Unfortunately, The Strap Shop list these as: '*Sorry - this item is no longer available*'. But, luckily for you, Renato ....

The strap was a bit 'heavy' for the Yema, and was very soon afterwards swapped for a genuine Yema black 20mm strap.



Kutusov said:


> I'll PM you... they have some pretty interesting stuff.


I'll PM you back, presently. Got a couple of phone calls to make ....


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I think he is right ,here is the remaining colour of that TSS strap on one of my watches

















ill try it on the Jetfighter later :thumbup:

i quite like the "Frog" strap too :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

ANDI said:


> I think he is right ,here is *the remaining colour of that TSS strap* on one of my watches


Sorry, Andy. That's not the same strap.







The TSS navigator isn't wasn't a croc strap. :no:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > I think he is right ,here is *the remaining colour of that TSS strap* on one of my watches
> ...


 Ooops,mine is a TSS XR Matt alligator :blush2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The "Kermit" strap does seem a bit odd, but I was expecting it to be green felt. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great mate............... but not on that watch


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

the watch looks great but that strap is not for it.i like steel myself.

bowie


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

The more I look at that strap the more I like it 

The Breitli Poljot isn't too shabby either :good:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> The "Kermit" strap does seem a bit odd, but I was expecting it to be green felt. :wink2:


   ...poor Miss Piggy!









I was going for green to match the numbers on the dial but it really doesn't work well with this one. It's a shame as the strap is really cool. You can't see how it really looks from my night crap-shots but it's not as green as it looks, it's more of a greyish green. From what I've tried, nothing really works with this one except black or maybe dark brown (like those dark brown Hirsh Liberties).

Paul, I like that strap very much and PMed you accordingly! I had that store bookmarked but they are a pain to ship anything to outside the UK. You have to email them first and what not.

Bowie, You've seen the results on steel... did you really fancy that? I think it also draws away the impact of the face, especially all the intricate bezel details:










(sorry, I also don't have better pictures of this... :bag: )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mutley said:


> The more I look at that strap the more I like it
> 
> The Breitli Poljot isn't too shabby either :good:


It's really cool and they sell lots of very cool exotic grained straps. The frog grain also exists in a more brown/beige tone...










What about the speed-pin thing? Yea or nay?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have this Poljot on this ostrich strap,and citizen on a brown strap.



















bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bowie said:


>


What's that strap? Looks like a Meyhofer from their Panerai range?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Bradley sail cloth strap with easy release spring bars and they've never caused me any problems...

...because I haven't used the strap  (Too thin for the LLD.)

But I like the concept. No metal required = no scratching.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


from the bay Â£14.00 i think,cannot find the link sorry.

bowie

found it he some nice straps at good prices Item number: 300600067334


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I have a Bradley sail cloth strap with easy release spring bars and they've never caused me any problems...
> 
> ...because I haven't used the strap  (Too thin for the LLD.)
> 
> But I like the concept. No metal required = no scratching.


I was looking better at the thing... when you strap it to your wrist, the pins turn inside towards the watch case so it actually doesn't have a chance of rubbing on anything. Still, and this is probably my resistance to new things, I wouldn't buy a strap with this system if I could have the exact same strap with conventional spring-bars... :blush2:



bowie said:


> found it he some nice straps at good prices Item number: 300600067334


Oh I know those! It actually looks a lot better on your photos than in those stock pictures!

I was thinking on these...










...but I only had a vague memory. Stitching is different so it couldn't be a Meyhofer.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Funny you should have written this in Renato's other thread, Andy. 



ANDI said:


> Looks good on one of these :wink2:





Kutusov said:


> I know!! But now I have a Kermit strap on its way
> 
> (but knowing me, it's going into a black strap shortly after its arrival  )


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I would worry most about the quick release strap when shaking the drops off....


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Funny you should have written this in Renato's other thread, Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That black bull hide strap is an Official time deployment with a Breitling folding clasp here is the TSS XR Matt Alligator on the Jetfighter


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

ANDI said:


> That black bull hide strap is an Official time deployment ....


Yes, I realized - but at first glance, it looks very much like the TSS Navigator. Mine's now on the way over to Renato, BTW.

Funnily enough my strap was also stamped TSS XR inside, like your Matt Alligator but mine had the later 'perforated' lining.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Yes, I realized - but at first glance, it looks very much like the TSS Navigator. Mine's now on the way over to Renato, BTW.
> 
> Funnily enough my strap was also stamped TSS XR inside, like your Matt Alligator but mine had the later 'perforated' lining.


Yeap, and thanks for that!

Btw, is the Navigator a parallel strap or does it taper? I must get a few butterfly clasps for my nicer straps...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Btw, is the Navigator a parallel strap or does it taper?


I can't remember exactly, Renato. I'm pretty sure that it tapers from 20mm -> 18mm.

But any slight taper is disguised by the chunky buckle that's fitted.

It doesn't actually say in the old entry on their website: http://www.watchworx.co.uk/pages/lwb/elitePop/Navigator.htm

Still, you should know in a day or two.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, so I finally managed to snap a couple of pictures:



















Looks very good to me and it's going to stay on this one. Thanks Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Looks very good to me and it's going to stay on this one. Thanks Paul! :thumbsup:


Told you it would, Renato - especially with that hefty brushed buckle. :wink2:

Unfortunately I haven't found quite the right home for your 'Kermit' strap yet.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The froggy is a very peculiar strap, I think it looks great alone but it's difficult to combine with a watch head... should work well with a Seiko SRP145 or an Alpha LV or something like that :to_become_senile:

The buckle on the TSS is great! Big without being one of those huge a la Panerai pre-v buckle. I had ordered a butterfly clasp for this one, as I reckon I screw up all these nice straps by bending them while bucking up. This is the kind that is particular susceptible to that, as there's a big thickness difference between the bit with holes and the rest. But the buckle is nice and it's a bit of shame to replace it... we'll see.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> The froggy is a very peculiar strap, I think it looks great alone *but it's difficult to combine with a watch head*...


As I have found out for myself. :umnik2:



Kutusov said:


> .... and they sell lots of very cool exotic grained straps. The frog grain also exists in a more brown/beige tone...


This one isn't as easy to 'match' as I (at first) thought it would be, either.


----------

